# iPad 4 Retina moins cher



## totochevkrm (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

juste pour vous faire bénéficier d'un petit bon plan dégoté ce matin en allant acheter un iPad Retina!

A Darty Sartrouville (78), j'ai pu obtenir un iPad 4 Retina 16Go à 484,40 une fois passé en caisse au lieu de 509 affiché en vitrine! Une économie de 25 somme tout assez sympathique 

Aucune idée si c'est exclusif au Darty de ma ville, ou généralisé aux autres Darty.

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## pierre22 (29 Mars 2013)

La fnac propose un crédit gratuit pour les achats à partir de 300 &#8364; jusqu'au 7 avril 2013 http://www4.fnac.com/Adherents/oper...ectrans=1&Origin=mail_db30f8e&OriginClick=YES


----------

